# Kevin's Care package



## robert flynt (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks Kevin, I got your package the other day. The hickory burl is beautiful and I know the black wood is bog oak but what kind of wood are the scales?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 6, 2014)

Robert, I don't know what else I sent you. When I grab stocking stuffers I just go through my pile until I see something that looks good and I stick it in. You'd have to post a pic because i can't remember what I put in there. Glad you like it . . . .


----------

